# Cannot Justify Ex Wanting my Money



## AgeInAMess (Feb 11, 2016)

I currently have a family lawyer, but I am thinking of putting the engagement on hold while I deal with the Ex's lawyer directly during the negotiation stages. 
Is this going to look like I am week to my Ex and her Lawyer, if I get my lawyer off the case?

I cannot justify paying a lawyer $500 per hour to be a negotiator. I could hire a sales person to be a negotiator for me at say $100 per hour...why use a lawyer ..

The asset pool is $2.7 Mil..I came in with nearly 1 Mil and and my ex with $50k so I came in with 95% of the pool, and my ex with 5%. 
What % is she likely to walk away with ? 

At the moment my ex's lawyer has asked for my Financial Statement (asset worth). I am purposely delaying this as it is giving me time to spend my asset base on holidays and stall my income while my ex continues to earn income from her salary job. 
Is this a good idea?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

don't be penny wise and pound foolish...get a good lawyer....how long have you been married for ?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Financial disclosures, and accurate financial disclosures are mandatory. Screw with those and your entire settlement can be thrown out.

What she's likely to receive depends on your jurisdiction, how you treated assets during the marriage, and the length of the marriage more than what you started with. With this kind of estate it would be foolish to do this yourself. But its your money.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

No, it is not a good idea to mess with the assets. The outcome will depend to a large extent on what state you live in, but you need to treat this negotiation very seriously and not do anything that will look phony to a judge.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

You've got $2.7 million to defend and you want to get a negotiator from the bargain rack at WalMart?


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

technovelist said:


> No, it is not a good idea to mess with the assets. The outcome will depend to a large extent on what state you live in, but you need to treat this negotiation very seriously and not do anything that will look phony to a judge.



*^I agree^ It is less than smart to play games with assets. Her lawyer is waiting for you to do it and will tell the judge. She will likely get a larger settlement if you do this. I know because that happened in my divorce. I got a 100% credit for all the money he tried to funnel out of his name.*


----------



## EVG39 (Jun 4, 2015)

If you had to have a gangrenous leg amputated would you hire a lumberjack to do it cause he's cheaper than a doctor? Don't be foolish.

if you go without a lawyer with your assets you are going to get fleeced in a ways that you cant even imagine and from which you are unlikely ever to recover financially.


----------



## Grogmiester (Nov 23, 2015)

You're pi$$ed off right now. Its not the best frame of mind to make this kind of decision. Spend the money on the attorney and have piece of mind when yore divorce is final it doesn't come back to haunt you.


----------

